# A question about things that may have lead to natural conception



## jimbobheath (Oct 14, 2013)

My wife and I had been trying for a child for around 5 years (and really trying). We qualified for a free cycle of IVF but it failed,

My wife had also been suffering from a painful lump located between her upper thigh and her groin. Because of its cyclic nature it was thought to be endometriosis cells (which is what it turned out to be).
According to the various doctors and fertility specialists we saw, this could have/had no bearing on our fertility problem since it was located well away from her associated reproductive organs (this was investigated). It did however cause her pain so after the failed IVF cycle, it was removed. The next month she became pregnant with our son naturally. 
We began trying again for another child once my wife finished breast feeding but have not had any luck for a year and a half, the lump has now returned (this was something we were told by the surgeon who removed it previously).
We have been told by various doctors and fertility specialists that there still is no endometrioses anywhere near her reproductive organs as before (this has been investigated) and any cells located where the lump is can have no effect on fertility.
The question I have is, what caused her to get pregnant the first time (so I could replicate this)
•	The removal of these endometrial cells-despite all experts saying that it wasn’t
•	The failed IVF process -did it do something to her body making it more receptive to pregnancy.
•	Luck-Trying for 5 years with no luck and then pregnancy in the immediate cycle after the IVF and operation (statistically very unlikely).

Does anyone have any thoughts on this? ...........thanks


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

The thing with endometriosis is that in reality the experts don't really understand the link between endo and infertility. Yes, sometimes it's obvious (e.g. On the tubes or ovaries) but other times it's not in directly relevant locations and yet is still attributed to infertility - especially when taken into account that the 6-12 months after endo removal women are statistically more likely to concieve. Endo isn't really understood very well so you are always better trying to see an endo specialist as normal gynies seem to often have limited knowledge.

With regards to the possibility of IVFs affect, it is possible that some women experience natural pregnancy after a failed cycle, it sometimes helps with hormone regulation for a short while. There is a statistical increase in natural pregnancy in women after a failed cycle, not massive but still there.

Of course it could have been "luck". One of my aunts (and i hate these stories, but this serves a purpose) had been married at 21 and ttc (several times a week) with no success, and no fertility treatment, but achieved a natural pregnancy at the age of 39. 18 years of ttc, so eventually the odds were in her favour. What I mean is that even if there is a very slim chance of natural pregnancy, it's still a chance.

Have you had anything diagnosed or are you classed as unexplained? It might be worth a trip to your GP, even though you are unlikely going to be able to get any funding, they will still do basic tests as certain things do change. Have a look at the secondary infertility board.

Good luck x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Jimbob to add to Cloudy's Aunts story - my hubby and I were actively trying to conceive for 3 years before we went to see our gp, but being "young, fit and healhy" - his exact words - we left with a prescription for folic acid and were advised to 'keep trying'.  By this time I was 27 and my hubby 24 - I achieved a very surprise natural pregnancy in 2006 at the age of 36 - but sadly it resulted in miscarriage, only then did we find a whole pandora's box of fertility issues which both me and hubby had - but had gone undetected.

I had a large fibroid and my consultant said it was a 'miracle' I'd conceived as both my tubes were squashed - added to the fact that over a year later my hubby was diagnosed with a zero sperm count -  yeah looking back it make complete sense that it took us all those years to get pregnant - but we did it....miracles do happen.

Wishing you and your wife all the very best of luck.
Best wishes
Sheila


----------

